# Helen 2016



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

It might be a weird question , but did anyone thought bout going to Helen in 2016?opcorn:


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

I may be going this year.


----------



## DV_US87 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've heard a lot of talk that people were still going but that there just wasn't going to be a uniformed show so to speak. I've got my doubts about the new location of Sowo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Wookie (Nov 23, 2010)

Supposedly there is a FB group of the gtg in Helen next year, but I don't know it.


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

We will still be going to helen


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

The helendorf sent out an email to past visitors with special room rates for people who are wanting to go back this year


----------



## mhefel19 (Dec 7, 2010)

We need Helen back it won't be the same anywhere else, everyone knows that. Were from Chicago and the 12 hour plus drive is completely worth it. We will be back also. The cars are flawless, The town is amazing and the atmosphere is to die for. opcorn: SOWO2K16 LETS MAKE SOWO GREAT AGAIN 2016!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

Pretty sure I'm going to Helen.


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

We will likely be going to Helen as well. As much as I hate not supporting the show that Sowo puts on every year. Helen is what makes sowo so special for me. Otherwise it's just going to be another car show. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## whipwarrior (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm also in favor of returning to the original SoWo venue site, regardless of whether the show will be there. The atmosphere, scenery, and cuisine alone are reason enough to go back! If VW enthusiasts converge on the town in smaller numbers, it would be a nice, informal gathering without all the chaos that ruined the show last year. I'm assuming that the 2016 Helen rendezvous would be the same days as the SoWo event in Savannah (May 13-15th)? Maybe us diesel owners could have a TDI show before we trade our cars in for VW gassers! LOL


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

We may be there.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

The Asheville, NC crowd will be at Helen :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Volk14 said:


> The Asheville, NC crowd will be at Helen :thumbup:


Are you bringing the rado? :laugh:
hopefully I will have the MK2 down.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

86vwgti8v said:


> Are you bringing the rado? :laugh:
> hopefully I will have the MK2 down.


I wish. I'll be driving my 97 Passat VR, better that than any of my B5.5 wagons 

It'd be cool to see your mk2 with the ABA swap :thumbup:


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Volk14 said:


> I wish. I'll be driving my 97 Passat VR, better that than any of my B5.5 wagons
> 
> It'd be cool to see your mk2 with the ABA swap :thumbup:


It's crunch time. I registered it and had it on the road for first time yesterday.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I will be in Helen. I just can't get excited for EE.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

86vwgti8v said:


> It's crunch time. I registered it and had it on the road for first time yesterday.


I'm sure that was pretty exciting. I'm going to try to have my Corrado at least running by the end of this summer. I wish I could do something before that but too much happening right now :beer:


----------



## AI29_TheManiac (May 9, 2016)

I'll be there +1 (2 cars) Staying on the river front. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Will be attending the event in Helen with about 5 friends, 4 VWs and one E30.

See ya'll in a few days. We're staying Wed - Monday.


----------



## viveledan (Mar 18, 2014)

is there a link to the facebook page? my friends and i were thinking about skipping Savannah. sowo doesnt feel like sowo unless its in helen.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

There's a bunch of pages. One was called #sowhat Helen ga


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Helen now has some mean speed bumps all over the place... And it seems like it was kids/field trip weekend.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

There's 3 speed bumps. And once you know where they are you don't have to touch them. I'm still here. Been since Thursday. Only crossed a speed bump one time


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

how was the turn out?


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

capthowdy_1968 said:


>


HA my pic got screen grabbed and reposted! :laugh: Those will hopefully be mass produced for next year.


As far as "speed bumps all over the place"? Hilarious for anyone to comment who wasn't actually there.

There's one speed bump on Edelweiss by the old burnout pit, and it's tiny. If you're a scenester on bags, that speed bump means nothing. And last I checked nobody did over 15 mph on that street during the show anyways. The only people that speed bump will be a problem for is anyone one lowered on HR Ultra Lows cranked all the way down, or FK Silverlines. 

I'm lowered 2" inches and it didn't touch my lip or my panzer plate in the least bit. Not to mention it's plastic and it's ground down pretty good already. 

Matt mentioning the speed bump was just a selfish way of trying to deter people from going to Helen.

I very much enjoyed everything about Helen that I always do. The beer, the food, the tubing, the ziplines, the photo spots, etc. And most importantly, it was only the hardcores who care about keeping the vw community tight knit. Very glad the scene kids and their bags headed to Savannah.:thumbup: Made about 7-8 new friends for life as well. See ya'll next May and at Treffen South.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

86vwgti8v said:


> There's 3 speed bumps. And once you know where they are you don't have to touch them. I'm still here. Been since Thursday. Only crossed a speed bump one time


exactly the only one in regular cruising spot is the the one on edelweiss by the burnout pit.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

demonmk2 said:


> how was the turn out?


there were probably 50-60 cars throughout the weekend - from Thursday - Sunday. Mostly old school guys which is exactly what we wanted.

There was a good size group at the condos by the burnout pit on Edelweiss, a few at the Hampton Inn, a few at the Helendorf, about 20 people in the condos on the river, not sure if anyone stayed outside of town.

Bynum showed up; LovesTrim, a decent size group from SC/NC.

Weather was spot on throughout the weekend. Cops were friendly. Businesses were appreciative. Me and my friends didn't go for the chaos of previous years, we wanted it to be the opposite and we got just that. No massive lines at the BBQ, etc.


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

As of right now, our club will be coming next year out of Jacksonville. Probably 20-30 people. 

I posted the shirt, I was trying to find out, I think on your IG, if they could be purchased. We liked the jab that was taken!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

other than that douche "matt boss robbins" (the guy hustling sticker) I had a blast. He got stupid drunk and was sitting on the hood of my car. He fell off and busted his head on the concrete. I was woken up around 2AM to go inspect my car for damage. there was none.


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

86vwgti8v said:


> other than that douche "matt boss robbins" (the guy hustling sticker) I had a blast. He got stupid drunk and was sitting on the hood of my car. He fell off and busted his head on the concrete. I was woken up around 2AM to go inspect my car for damage. there was none.


you talking about the guy who was selling So What stickers?

Capt DM me about the shirts.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

That's the one


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

86vwgti8v said:


> That's the one




That guy was a tool, he didn't like it when people didn't buy his stickers or challenged him on anything...

Btw, for anyone looking for those shirts, a guy from Greenville made them, he was talking about doing a run of them


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

NH69_GP13 said:


> you talking about the guy who was selling So What stickers?
> 
> Capt DM me about the shirts.


DM sent.


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

NH69_GP13 said:


> If you're a scenester on bags, that speed bump means nothing.
> 
> Very glad the scene kids and their bags headed to Savannah.:thumbup:


Why are you so butthurt about air ride??? 

I know plenty of people on air who are not "scenesters" gtfo with that nonsense


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

fouckhest said:


> That guy was a tool, he didn't like it when people didn't buy his stickers or challenged him on anything...
> 
> Btw, for anyone looking for those shirts, a guy from Greenville made them, he was talking about doing a run of them


LOL I love the way you phrased that "or challenged him on anything" hahaha - I was wondering what his deal was -- I figured he was some local NON vw guy just trying to make a few bucks on stickers.

yeah i was tagged on IG - his username is @sdcaufield on instagram - hopefully we can get something together. It needs a little refining. 

It needs the first letter of each word capitalized, and on the back it should have Matt Bounds quote "But nobody died at SoWo" :laugh:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

What are the dates for next year??


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

MAY 11 - 15thish. 2017

Feel free to come in any day that week, each year we keep adding a day. Used to do Thur - Monday This year we did Wed - Monday which was pretty much perfect.


I'll be coming from Charlotte myself as I just moved here. One of the guys that runs Treffen South is moving to NC too. So we'll all be from this area pretty much. :thumbup:


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

May 18 - 22nd 2017 for anyone interested in joining us in Helen -- Lots of chatter and people coming back. Rooms are booking up fast. See ya there.:thumbup:


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

demonmk2 said:


> What are the dates for next year??


May 18th -22nd (Thurs Thru Monday)

Some people come in for longer or shorter. Most I know are doing Thurs thru Monday.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Room is booked at riverfront again with the same ninefooters crew.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

86vwgti8v said:


> Room is booked at riverfront again with the same ninefooters crew.


Did you invite the local sticker guy too?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Did you invite the local sticker guy too?


He was here when I booked.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

86vwgti8v said:


> He was here when I booked.


awesome....i need to call and book my spot today at lunch, i keep forgetting


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Our group is OFFICIAL as of last night. Booked the Heidi Motel. Such a great group of people who run that place. 

There are some king rooms available at the Heidi for under $100 a night, like $89 a night - that's a great deal for such a nice place and a great location. Rooms are super clean, my room had a dual shower head one in each direction lol in 2015. I booked the same room.

Port City NC crew is coming; Greeneville SC crew; a handful from Chicago; a few from Jacksonville FL; post up and find a cruise into Helen.

May 17-22 2017.

and PLEASE speak up and knock down anyone who acts like an idiot, let's not ruin a cool thing we got going.

#FunKnowsNoBounds2017


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

If anyone is cruising down from Raleigh Durham to Helen - I'll be too - Leaving EARLY Wednesday morning probably 3am arriving in Helen 9-10amish. Will be taking the norther route through Asheville / Natanhale Forest. descending into Helen from the north.

Really looking forward to this drive - it's the perfect cruise distance. I'm used to cruising down in a 15 hour drive from Wisconsin.


----------



## robinsoncet (May 12, 2012)

Is anyone headed to Helen for next weekend? (May 12-14) I have a group of us booked at the Loreley those dates. But it looks like everyone is going the weekend after us....  


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## NH69_GP13 (Apr 2, 2016)

robinsoncet said:


> Is anyone headed to Helen for next weekend? (May 12-14) I have a group of us booked at the Loreley those dates. But it looks like everyone is going the weekend after us....
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Correct, it's scheduled the same weekend as European Experience and will be in the years to come.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

robinsoncet said:


> Is anyone headed to Helen for next weekend? (May 12-14) I have a group of us booked at the Loreley those dates. But it looks like everyone is going the weekend after us....
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


What do you drive?

Saw a slammed MKIV on Sawblades earlier.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you guys post how the town has reacted to the gtg basically?
Are they welcoming to the group?
And.... are B5 audi's welcomed?... next year? Lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

The receptionist at the Helendorf saw my car this past Sunday and seemed very giddy that a group of you guys booked with them for this coming weekend. 

She was all hyped and asked why I was earlier than everyone else.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

demonmk2 said:


> Can you guys post how the town has reacted to the gtg basically?
> Are they welcoming to the group?
> And.... are B5 audi's welcomed?... next year? Lol


Last year, everyone I spoke to and heard of others communicating with were very happy and enthusiastic about us being there.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

It was a great weekend with 200 cars I would say. Who crashed the orange Beetle convertible on Saturday afternoon? Looks like the SUV pulled out in front of them when they were going 60. OUCH! There was an ambulance on the way. I pray they were OK.


----------



## ShrekSquatch (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmmmm, may have to check this out next year! Did SoWo twice, but wasn't impressed with the extreme punkage. Love the variety, and I'm all about different strokes and all that, but ain't got time for fighting and drunken brawls....

Will actually be hitting Helen for lunch on Sunday after our little group of 8-12 does a modified six gap run....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

